# URGENT!! Just aboutot leave fpr norwich, and wont have a comp,



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

not sure what i shoudl get...




i have

females..

high yellow
normal
patternless x 2
albino het blizz (her mum was a blazing blizzard dad was a mack het patty albino)

males

blizzard
high yellow
normal


now i woudlnt mmind somthing..
a male to go with my albino female. and some of the others, what should i get.. is there a chance i could get albino babies or even a blizzard? or even a mack??

what should i get€>

HELP ASAP

leaving in 10 mins.

lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

buy everything in the crestie leo and garg catagory you see and you cant go wrong :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> buy everything in the crestie leo and garg catagory you see and you cant go wrong :Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Going off your post yesterday about having no money and losing your home, i would get the cheapest :grin1:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

tombraider said:


> Going off your post yesterday about having no money and losing your home, i would get the cheapest :grin1:


hehe... yea i know.. but my theory is... if i get the best one for under 100 , then ill make my money back, which can then go on human food!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im goign now... too late ill go with what i can afford or like the look of!!! lol, i have £40!!! thats all and i need to get a heat mat!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I would get as many as i could afford then if its for breeding and making money back. Im no good with genetics though so I cant help with what morph makes what. Hope theres some nice ones for you to choose from


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe... yea i know.. but my theory is... if i get the best one for under 100 , then ill make my money back, which can then go on human food!!!


I wouldn't assume you'll make your money back.

I've spent a LOT more on my geckos than I've ever made off 'em - even when I've bought higher-end animals.

If you're looking for something to go with your albino female, try a Mack het albino if you can get one.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Just think in a years time when your turning out all your little leos, theres gona be some one out there standing in front of you saying " please let me have him /her cheap, i only got £40 _and _I gota get a heat mat too"

And your be sitting there, remembering a time in the distant past when you thought you would make loads from breeding geckos !

:lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> And your be sitting there, remembering a time in the distant past when you thought you would make loads from breeding geckos !


Yup, here's my breakdown of costs over the last three years:



> And the ability to profit by small scale breeding of low-end geckos is... in my experience at least... negligible.
> 
> Here's a sort of profit/loss statement for my project thus far (prices are what I remember, and might not be completely accurate):
> 
> ...


And the losses aren't just financial:



> This year, I bred to a new male. And so far we have had two adult breeding females who were in good condition prior to breeding go downhill, cost a bundle in vet bills and then die eggbound with three-egg clutches. Both of them were my favourite females, animals that were great to handle and could be handed to anyone, no matter how young or infirm, and would settle in their hands. Two females that can't be replaced.
> 
> To top it all off... all the eggs in the incubator, even from those two females, were infertile. Everyone else has stopped laying, and I suspect the boy I used was just too young
> 
> ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hmmm peopel get so indepth!! ... newho got one!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

a little mean. nearly brougth 2 fats off youtoday!


purejurrasic said:


> Just think in a years time when your turning out all your little leos, theres gona be some one out there standing in front of you saying " please let me have him /her cheap, i only got £40 _and _I gota get a heat mat too"
> 
> And your be sitting there, remembering a time in the distant past when you thought you would make loads from breeding geckos !
> 
> :lol2:


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*Omg*



Ssthisto said:


> Yup, here's my breakdown of costs over the last three years:
> 
> 
> 
> And the losses aren't just financial:


I'm so sorry. Thats all awful!! Crikey - that certainly makes you think doesn't it? Wow. And I thought I was unlucky. So sorry all this has happend to you. I don't blame you for not breding leo's anymore. Its all so sad!
Good of you to share it with us all though, it is a bit of an eye opener for those of us thinking of breeding on a larger scale next year - it actually could all go horribly wrong couldn't it?


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*Just to add to this also.......*

As I say above, just to add to this line of thinking - breeding for profit as Ssthisto says - the lower end morphs don't sell very well. I know it seems that everyone wants leos, but trying to sell them is a different matter. As has been pointed out - everybody wants a bargain, people haggle constantly for a good deal and don't seem to think about the fact that your overheads are high and your feeding costs for the babies and time put into caring for them leaves very little profit anyway if any. Then there is the time wasted by the people who don't turn up. Also - there are a lot of people out there trying to sell lower end morphs - so you have to be prepared also that you may end up keeping them until they do eventually sell - so weighing up the feeding and heating costs for as long as each one is with you also. Plus as has been pointed out - the vets fees which can in one fell swoop wipe out any money/profit over the whole season.


----------



## Herpmad V2.0 (Nov 3, 2006)

Great-Geckos said:


> As I say above, just to add to this line of thinking - breeding for profit as Ssthisto says - the lower end morphs don't sell very well. I know it seems that everyone wants leos, but trying to sell them is a different matter. As has been pointed out - everybody wants a bargain, people haggle constantly for a good deal and don't seem to think about the fact that your overheads are high and your feeding costs for the babies and time put into caring for them leaves very little profit anyway if any. Then there is the time wasted by the people who don't turn up. Also - there are a lot of people out there trying to sell lower end morphs - so you have to be prepared also that you may end up keeping them until they do eventually sell - so weighing up the feeding and heating costs for as long as each one is with you also. Plus as has been pointed out - the vets fees which can in one fell swoop wipe out any money/profit over the whole season.


but you have had a run of bad luck tbh and beside wen did the hobbie become just one big money making mechine wot would happen if ppl just breed for the thrill of just breeding OMG the hobbie would crash, there will never be any profit in this hobbie no matter wat you breed (low end/ hi end) because the secound you do make some money there is sumt new to payout on wen will ppl learn if you wont profit from reptiles then stick to the dry gds i hate the fact to many ppl are in this for profit you think your losses are bad if i tallyed up wat i have lost over the passed 10yrs including a shop i still owe over 40k but im still here and enjoying the fact that maybe next year i may see them little heads pipping out the eggs and just maybe i can make someones day by provding them with the animal they have have been looking for, i breed leos to years on the trott and had none of the problem you had and i had macks,billzzards, binos,normal i never once had a problem shiftting the babies as i wasnt fussy about the money as long as the payed for them selfs £15 each was all i charged privert and everyone went with no complaints i dont think threads like this help the hobbie wen your trying to put off someone who is just intrested in breeding by placing your losses many ppl do quite well out of there reptiles in the fact that they pay for them selfs and few more on top


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Great-Geckos said:


> I'm so sorry. Thats all awful!! Crikey - that certainly makes you think doesn't it? Wow. And I thought I was unlucky. So sorry all this has happend to you. I don't blame you for not breding leo's anymore. Its all so sad!
> Good of you to share it with us all though, it is a bit of an eye opener for those of us thinking of breeding on a larger scale next year - it actually could all go horribly wrong couldn't it?


Yup. It CAN all go horribly wrong. Certainly if I had known that I'd lose my two favourite pets this year... I wouldn't have bred them at all. And yes, it's given me such a bad taste in my mouth that I'm not sure I'll ever breed any of my females again. I loved Celaeno and Keid, and I just don't want to risk my other girls. That doesn't mean there won't be baby geckos hatching here... but they won't be from MY pets.

And don't get me started on how difficult it is to sell little normals... even known hets don't sell very well.

Realistically speaking there are only three ways to make money from selling baby reptiles that you've bred yourself:

1. *Wholesale*. Work with dozens to hundreds of females, use the cheapest rack systems you can build and sell your babies almost straight out of the egg wholesale to shops or dealers. You won't make much on any given baby, but you'll come out ahead because you're not keeping them longer than you have to - and you didn't have to spend much to get your original animals because you weren't working towards special morphs either.

2. *Jump the First Wave*. This one needs LOTS of money to work. Buy in the "latest morph" in the first wave - when you're talking hundreds to thousands per animal - and be one of the first people to breed the animals in the UK. Expensive outlay, but fast return. You've got to be in the first wave to manage it, though - otherwise, your investment loses value very quickly as everyone ELSE gets their own.

3. *Genetic Experimentation*. No, not literally! Get animals of several different morphs - or animals with known hets that will make fantastic combination morphs. This one takes time and patience - that first "high end" animal, you might be TEMPTED to sell it... but you need to keep it so that the following year (or later) you can use THAT to breed back to the parent and produce more of them. This is my own method. Never mind stumping up a grand or more to buy, say, a Lavender Stripe corn snake - I've picked up hets that should hopefully let me make my own. And though they'll be cheapER than when I got my het pair, they're still a rare enough combination that I should be able to pay for the reptile food bill for a couple of months if I get just one.


----------

